# Quality Taxidermist's in SW Ohio?!?



## OHIOBassAngler (Apr 17, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about certain taxidermists in southwest ohio. I'm looking for different prices and a guy that does good work. I have found plaes for 10 dollars an inch. Anyone know any cheaper than that?!? Any help is apreciated.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I have never had him do a fish for me, but Steve Jones at Miami Valley Taxidermy in Bellbrook does great work on deer. He has won awards for taxidermy. He is not the cheapest I have seen, but why skimp on a mount.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> I'm looking for different prices and a guy that does good work. I have found plaes for 10 dollars an inch. Anyone know any cheaper than that?!


So what is it you want, good work or a cheap mount? $10/inch is on the cheap side, so if your looking for cheaper, guess what your getting. If it's worth getting mounted, it's worth getting done well. Save your pennies and get the very best you can find.


----------



## OHIOBassAngler (Apr 17, 2007)

M.Magis said:


> So what is it you want, good work or a cheap mount? $10/inch is on the cheap side, so if your looking for cheaper, guess what your getting. If it's worth getting mounted, it's worth getting done well. Save your pennies and get the very best you can find.


I know there are places out there that do a great job and charge ten dollars an inch i've seen some of there work. I was just wanting to know if anyone has dealt with anyone less expensive than that and if the quality was there. Oh yeah and it is a 25 inch 8-12 largemouth.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Rick Bussey in Piqua. He is the best in the state. He is not cheap though.


----------



## bwhntr4168 (May 18, 2005)

millard taxidermy in carlisle reasonable pricing and great work!!!!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> I know there are places out there that do a great job and charge ten dollars an inch i've seen some of there work


 Our definitions of "great work" are different.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

squid_1 said:


> Rick Bussey in Piqua. He is the best in the state. He is not cheap though.


You hit it out of the park... he does the best work i have ever seen, but your right he isnt exactly cheap... the last 3 i have killed were done by him for around 450-500 a piece, but you are paying for what you get... but other than him... there is a guy off of st. rt. 68 which does a decent job and then arrow head which also does a decent job


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Charlton Taxidermy in Springboro. They have a great reputation. Alot of mounts look decent at first, the real judge of how good a mount is is how it looks after the years.

http://www.charltontaxidermy.com/


----------



## Bow Movement (Feb 9, 2006)

You might call Tony's Taxidermy in Monroe, Ohio 513-539-9582

I've used him last year and I'm very happy with the results.

For a LM Bass he gets $7.00 an inch or $10.00 an inch for a replica.
PM me and I will try and to email pixs.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

A guy down in Flemingsburg Kentucky does excellent mounts for $5.00 an inch but it is a little drive.


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

Early Taxidermy
3923 Fisher Twin Rd 
West Alexandria 
937/839-4017 Su-Sa 8-8 

This is a relative of mine and he does a good job. It's close to Eaton also which would be convenient for you. Give him a call and if you need to PM me for directions.


----------



## pat8228 (Feb 11, 2007)

I do taxidermy, Harrison's Lifelike Taxidermy in Camden, Ohio. Ive been told by many people that I do excellent work. Prices for large mouths are $8.50 an inch. I work out of my house, so I don't have a large overhead. PM me if your interested. I have some pictures posted on the gallery page of this site or I can email you some.


----------



## Bow Movement (Feb 9, 2006)

These are all mounts done by Tony's, I provided the wood for all the mounts.
The crappie table was a family thing so everyone has a fish on it.

Hope this helps


----------



## Nitro750 (Sep 25, 2006)

That table is beautiful! Do you have any pictures of smallmouth mounts?


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

I bet you could get a pretty penny for that table, that is one of the coolest mounts I have seen! Great Idea!


----------



## Bow Movement (Feb 9, 2006)

I Guess you see how dirty your mounts are till you use a camara with the flash! I have some dusting to do!
This mount was done at Charltons about 10 years ago.


----------



## chuck71 (Dec 15, 2006)

Flathead King 06 said:


> You hit it out of the park... he does the best work i have ever seen, but your right he isnt exactly cheap... the last 3 i have killed were done by him for around 450-500 a piece, but you are paying for what you get... but other than him... there is a guy off of st. rt. 68 which does a decent job and then arrow head which also does a decent job



Busse deffinately does great work! I have a deer in there right now, and he has done a deer and elk for me in the past. EXCELLANT!! The Guy Located right off 68 is named Bob Anderson. He's mounted many things for me in the past and he actually has a black duck from last season right now. Arrowhead is OK if you can get past his arrogance!!! (maybe he was just that way with me??)


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Bow Movement said:


> I Guess you see how dirty your mounts are till you use a camara with the flash! I have some dusting to do!
> This mount was done at Charltons about 10 years ago.


still looking good after ten years! Rod Charlton definitely has work that lasts.


----------

